# Getting evicted, need ideas.



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My long suffering wife has finally evicted my fly tying activities from the main floor of the house. I can't blame her, as my area is always a mess, and recently our new dog has discovered how to get the hackle and hair out of the bins stacked everywhere around my desk. I have taken over yet another area of the basement, kind of oddly shaped, but I do have a wall about 8' long to work with. I was thinking about a counter top set on some roll around took box bases for drawers. I really don't care about looks, it's an unfinished basement, but I would love to see some of your guys layouts.
I would like to take this opportunity to get some of my fishing gear out of my basement shop while I am at it.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey Paul I dont fly tie but my dad does and has a nice roll top desk he uses on the main floor and when he is done he closes it up and it does not look fly tieing desk at all.. Cya Slick


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

problems here also I guess we will be moving to a condo soon. found a couple with 2 1/2 car garage but still not enough room I have a garage full and a 12x12 small barn full .I have enough to fill the garage full in the basement I just have too much I have duck decoys I have not used in years .I just can't seem to part with them along with a ATV I use once every 3 or 4 years ..Should just get a big dumpster and go on vacation and let Her get rid of it :yikes:


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

my neighbor uses one of those roll up mat things that you would normally use for a puzzle.


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

Here is my "room" complete with tacky wallpaper,border and trim.It used to be an 8 x 10 office/study area for my wife....then I annexed it from her:lol: . Sorry about the mess,I REALLY need to clean it!


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

roger23 said:


> I have duck decoys I have not used in years . IShould just get a big dumpster and go on vacation and let Her get rid of it :yikes:


Would you be so kind as to tell me when you are going on said vacation?? And please forward the location of said dumpster. I have been known to dumpster dive on occasion.:evil:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

axisgear said:


> Sorry about the mess,I REALLY need to clean it!


That's precisely what my wife got tired of hearing.:lol: 

Particularly since I set up shop in the foyer, which was really once an enclosed 14x8 front porch the previous owner finished, heated, etc and added to the living room, and the first thing you see when you walk in the front door.

I made a trip to Sears and picked up a large 6 drawer base cabinet that was on sale. I was going to get two, but I figured this will have ample space, I'll find out when I move stuff into it tomorrow. Then I will either make a 5' or so ash butcher block work top out of some ash I have hanging around, or if I end up with two roll arounds as a base, pick up a cheapo 8' countertop to put over them as a bench.

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?cat=Storage%2C+Chests+%26+Cabinets&pid=00965667000&vertical=TOOL&subcat=Chests+%26+Cabinets&[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=ccciaddlhfmhehmcefecemldffidfko.0

Also got a pair of chrome Craftsman stools to use at the new bench, my son saw them and insisted on a pair. 
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?cat=Mechanics+Tools&pid=00961828000&vertical=TOOL&subcat=Lift+Equipment&[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=cciiaddlhfmhfjmcefecemldffidfko.0


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

pegboard and buy some of the baggies in bulk... you can put a lot of material within eyesight.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Great idea Steve, I think I even have half a sheet in the rafters of the garage. While I am at it, I think I want to make one of those lazy susan crystal flash holders, and a tool block.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Cabelas has some very nice tying desks and some cabinets. They cost a little, but are very handsome and very neat. Looking for that freestanding hackle cabinet, currently not on their page.

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...parentType=index&parentId=cat20534&id=0018001

There ya go, found it, plus some others.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I'd post an actual picture of my room.....if I wasn't so embarassed about the clutter!!!!!:yikes:


Here is the manufacturers picture of the kit I used...










I have a formica top on it and pegboard behind and on the wall to the right.
I have a barstool with a back that allows me to sit and tie quite comfortably.


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

NEMichsportsman said:


> I'd post an actual picture of my room.....if I wasn't so embarassed about the clutter!!!!!:yikes:
> 
> 
> Here is the manufacturers picture of the kit I used...
> ...


Did you see MINE!!!:lol: :yikes: :lol: What a pigsty! You have no reason to be embarrassed .I'm glad I didn't get a shot of the floor! WOW,feathers and hair everywhere! "Yes dear,I'll clean my room[when I get around to it!]".


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

i have an old roll top desk for my tying materials. measures 52''x30'' at first i had plenty of room for every thing for tying. but now every drawer is jam packed. i use a vise with a heavy base so when i step away i can slide the vise to the back an pull the top down. i covered the base for the vise with a big fridge style magnet to keep the lose hooks in place. hooks on the floor an bare feet dont work well at all.


----------



## CatchASteel (Feb 2, 2007)

I will post a picture of my area later today, but I started with a small desk with some drawers. That lasted about two weeks - then I mounted some cheap shelves to the wall to hold bins of materials. That lasted another few weeks. Then I built myself a portable laptop tying desk (for about $12 compared to $100 to buy one). So far it works good. I can leave all my stuff at my desk and then be mobile with my laptop. Also keeps me on point to tying a bunch of a single type as I would have to go all the way downstairs to grab different materials for different flies. Problem now is that I have started to make a whole bunch of these portable things - I have a whole bunch unfinished in my workshop now:lol: One more hobby to clutter up an area of the house...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Progress being made.While looking for the pegboard I found some tongue and grooved some 2x6's I made a while back for a project that changed course midstream and I didn't use them all. They were a bit tough to get together since they sat around the wood shop warping since I had made them, but they made a really solid 8' long top that won't need a support leg in the middle. I think I will probably end up putting a 26 ga galvanized steel top on it, but for now it will have to do. I also dragged another roll around chest into the basement out of the garage. Now i certainly have room to get all the spinner making and fly tying stuff, as well as spare spools etc all together and organized. So far so good, but now it's time to go fishing, not organize the equipment.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Paul-

Get hold of Neal; he's got the perfect spot for you in Madison Heights.....:lol:


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Esox
I'm impressed that you lasted in the "living area" as long as you have. I was banned to the basement years ago. 
In a former job I set up a home office with quite a large desk, credenza and a couple of tall filing cabinets. 
All of these have been taken over by my "tying hobby". Not only are most of the drawers and cabinets full, but I've got tupperware type tubs full of the excess.
It is at the far end of the basement so my wife seems ok with it. 
Life is good!!  
Jim


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

I use pegboard, I iherited an old sewing desk from my grandma, and that about does it. Even though I have a nice desk and area, I still tie on my coffee table for some reason. Im not even gonna try to post a pic of my room that I had up at college, it was a mess. My ex use to complain so much about having feathers and hooks stuck to her socks.
Undertow


----------



## Kevin_D (Dec 3, 2005)

Fly Anglers On Line has a section for getting organized that is pretty informative. Hope this helps.


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

Axis, your bench is nothin.











heres a real bench.


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow!!!!:yikes: . That there's a mess!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

I've had an industrial "small parts cabinet" in my barn for several years, thinking that some day I'll develop a good use for it. But now that I've seen the pictures in this thread, I think you guys need it alot more than me! :evil: 






















Not sure how well it would fit the needs of a fly tyer...but PM me if you have any interest.


----------



## quietman41 (May 7, 2005)

I built two closests in the basement with double sets of folding doors. One is filled with a bench used for reloading, lurer making and fly tying. The other holds hunting clothes fishing rods and gun safe. I just turn off the lights close the door what mess.
John


----------



## CatchASteel (Feb 2, 2007)

I finally got around to straightening up & taking a picture of my lab...











That thing on the right is my one of my portable desks I mentioned earlier.


----------

